# R34 GTR v-spec rear diff question.



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have a friend who is building his UK V-spec R34 GTR for track/drag racing. we want to change the rear diff to a non v-spec so we can put a Cusco LSD in it. 

I am having trouble sourcing a rear diff from a non v-spec R34. 

Can someone please tell me if one from a non v-spec GTR R33 fits? 

non v-specs R33 & R34 rear diffs, are they the same? apart from the ratio....

Hope to hear from you soon.

Best Regards,
Marlon.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

i think the 33 diff fits.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im not sure it fits? i think what people do is swap the crown and pinoin gear from a 33 to 34 diff to run different final ratio. 




Anyway, how come you need to swap the diff, can you not just buy a 34 v spec 1.5 way or what ever? or does the company only supply the insides of the diff and thats the issue?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I would think the 33 and 34 non V spec diff casings are the same. The major difference is the 34 is a helical LSD whereas the 33 is a plate type.
Matty the aftermarket LSD,s are designed to fit the non v spec casings rather than the more complex active hydraulic locking V spec ones.

The 32 casing has the bosses on the top for the ATTESSA hydraulic pack and the early ones have smaller spline count on the stub shafts.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

My 34 has a 32 diff front and rear.

.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Ludders said:


> My 34 has a 32 diff front and rear.
> 
> .



jeff yours is a vspec like mine is it not? So does the diff fit straight in?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> jeff yours is a vspec like mine is it not? So does the diff fit straight in?


My 34 was a V Spec quite right. The 32 non V Spec does not bolt straight in but there is a fairly simple way of doing it. I will ask Rob at RIPS to explain what he did.

.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

lightspeed said:


> I would think the 33 and 34 non V spec diff casings are the same. The major difference is the 34 is a helical LSD whereas the 33 is a plate type.
> Matty the aftermarket LSD,s are designed to fit the non v spec casings rather than the more complex active hydraulic locking V spec ones.
> 
> The 32 casing has the bosses on the top for the ATTESSA hydraulic pack and the early ones have smaller spline count on the stub shafts.



Just a quick question, my car dont feel like the diff is locking as it should? maybe because im used to a supra with i think a 1.5 way diff. 

If on the vspec 34 and the diff is not working as it should , will it light the diff light up on the dash? 

Basically if i run my car in rear wheel drive (grid dancer) the car spins the inside wheel up and you have to push it to get the back end out compared to the suprs that just seems to lock the diff and throw the backend out.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry guys I meant to say my diffs are from a 33 non V Spec not a 32

.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders has a complete R33 GTR rear diff head and axles and a 1.5 4:11 front diff.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your comments 

All the aftermarket LSD's that I have came across are only designed for non v-spec cars ( Non Active LSD). That is why we want to make the change to a non v-spec rear diff. 

So do I also have to change the axles to R33 ones? do they have different bolt pattern on the diff side?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Ludders said:


> My 34 was a V Spec quite right. The 32 non V Spec does not bolt straight in but there is a fairly simple way of doing it. I will ask Rob at RIPS to explain what he did.
> 
> .


Why Is that? I just bought a 33 vspec rear diff to but on my 34 I hope is the same why yours didn't fit it shouldn't been bold on? And does the front 33 diff have differences vspec from non?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The V spec diff runs a 'bigger' half shaft bolt pattern and I think larger diameter half shafts. Still managed to snap one though......

The non-V half shafts WILL NOT fit a V-Spec diff, that's the give away.

The non-V is supposed to be better for drag racing as it does not have all that hydraulic stuff.

DaveG


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

33vspec 4.11 and 34vspec 3.57 are interchangeable - straight swap. Not sure about the non vspec...


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

blue34 said:


> 33vspec 4.11 and 34vspec 3.57 are interchangeable - straight swap. Not sure about the non vspec...


Thanks for the info mate, the rear I am going to fit on my 34 is from 33 vspec the front is from an r32 I think does it matter? As I know is still 4.111 and the front diff does not differs 32 from33 but does the front diff differs vspec from non? Should I open both of the diffs and just take the crown and pinion and install them in my original 34 diffs? Or just install them as it is? I have a nismo 1.5 way LSD to fit in the front and I have ortdered it for the 34 diffs in case I use the front 32 diff would it fit? 
Sorry for the many questions


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rear is a straight diff swap vspec to vspec as I say. On the front we changed the crown wheel and pinion from a 33 into the 34. We used the 34sump / casting as mine had the trust extension already fitted but as far as I know they are the same 33 to 34 not sure about 32 but probably all interchangeable.

With the 4.1s get ready for lots more gear changes..










.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

blue34 said:


> Rear is a straight diff swap vspec to vspec as I say. On the front we changed the crown wheel and pinion from a 33 into the 34. We used the 34sump / casting as mine had the trust extension already fitted but as far as I know they are the same 33 to 34 not sure about 32 but probably all interchangeable.
> 
> With the 4.1s get ready for lots more gear changes..
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info, thats much better keep it as it is and swap it than opening the rear diff will save me from a lot of time, the front i dont mind changing the internals from the current one. the engine will be heavily tuned 2.8 with 2xmodified 2860-5. 
about the gear changes i dont mind as long as it pulls like a train. and be able to cruise in the motorway at 120km with less than 4000rpm if with the 6th i have around 3500rpm or less i will keep it otherwise i might order the 3.69 ratio from tomei.


----------

